# .35 whelen vs .35 remington



## georgiaboy2109 (Dec 15, 2011)

How big of difference is there between the two? Which is better for whitetail?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 15, 2011)

35 Remington - 220 grain bullet at 1900 FPS
35 Whelen - 225 grain bullet at 2500 FPS

35 Whelen is a 30-06 case necked up to 35 caliber.  Both the Whelen and the 35 Remington are good deer cartridges.


----------



## georgiaboy2109 (Dec 15, 2011)

Wild guess here. 35 whelen is your favorite? Lol


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 15, 2011)

The 35 Whelen is well above the 35 Remington. The problem is that Remington and Ruger produce their rifles with 1-16 twist. Limiting the cartridge for the most part to 225 grain or less ammo. Whelen envisioned the 35 as a large and even dangerous game round using 1-12 twist. With the proper twist the 35 Whelen can stabilize 300 grain ammo and has been used to kill grizzly bears, polar bears, all the big dangerous cats, and large African plains game. Cape buffalo have also been taken with the 35 Whelen. The 35 Remington simply can't measure up to this but is still a great round.


----------



## Rich M (Dec 15, 2011)

The Remington has less recoil.  See a lot of them up in the northern woods where close shots are the norm.

I'm shooting a .357 mag rifle w/158s in the 2200-2300 fps arena.  (home loads)  150-175 yard 1,000# of hitting power.  I have the load figured out for the gun, just need to shoot something to see how well it kills with XTP flat points.

Either of your choices would work well - no long range shooting tho'  you are stuck inside of 200 yards.  

A 7mm-08 or .243 would be a better choice - especially with Nosler Partition or Barnes bullets.


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 15, 2011)

Of the two, hands down I would much rather have the *35 Whelen! *

This would be a very easy choice for me. :santa:


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 15, 2011)

I have both, but for close shots the rem is easier on the shoulder. When you are going to be making longer shots the whelen is hands down the better round. Both have more than plenty of killing power. Just my .02 worth.Kinda the same thing that has already been said. Scott


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 16, 2011)

*RECOIL! *The Whelen kicks like a mule! Think of it this way. You can get  *WAY MORE *maximum effective range out of a 7mm Mag and slightly less recoil!  

Short to Medium Range the 35 Rem is hard to beat with little recoil.  If you want to go long range there are A LOT of rifles that will smoke the 35 Whelen in the long range category with less recoil.  

Its all personal preference but my votes for the 35 Rem.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 16, 2011)

georgiaboy2109 said:


> Wild guess here. 35 whelen is your favorite? Lol



Yep!


----------

